# PTE Academic question



## nguyeh (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello guys, 

I need IELTS scores with all bands equal or higher than 7, but I tried several times and kept scoring 6.5 in Speaking. My nearest result is: S:6.5, W:7, R:9, and L:8.5. I do not want to waste any more money for the test, so I am considering to take PTE Academic. Based on my IELTS result, can any one please let me know my chance to hit 65 in all skills in PTEA? 

If you have any experience in the PTEA test, please let me know what I should do to achieve the objective. 

Btw, I see that most people get very high score in Writing and Reading. This really confuses me because I think that the length of time for these parts is very short compared to that in IELTS. To be honest could not finish a "fill in banks" question which contains 4 or 5 blanks within 2 mins. Can anyone give me some tips/suggestions/explanation?

I need to get the result as soon as possible; therefore, I am really looking forward to your replies.

Kindest regards,


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

practice, practice. .. practice makes perfect. buy the practice tests online to get an overview. the reading test is harder than the real exam.


----------



## kenda (Dec 28, 2014)

I think you will get it after short time of practicing.

My IELTS score S: 7.5 L: 8 R: 7 W:6.5
PTA score S: 65 L: 72 R: 70 R: 82

After only one week of preparation.

Good luck.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

nguyeh said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need IELTS scores with all bands equal or higher than 7, but I tried several times and kept scoring 6.5 in Speaking. My nearest result is: S:6.5, W:7, R:9, and L:8.5. I do not want to waste any more money for the test, so I am considering to take PTE Academic. Based on my IELTS result, can any one please let me know my chance to hit 65 in all skills in PTEA?
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.

I can say as you got 6.5 in Speaking all times, you will easily score 7 in PTE.

Just get used to the format and practice the tests and you will get it easily. If you need mock tests let me know. I will send you the link to download them.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Even i am in the same state. Planning to give PTE within next month. 
It will be really helpful if you could share useful links for test to practice/buy/download.

Thanks a lot.

Reagrds,
Manpreet


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

nguyeh said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need IELTS scores with all bands equal or higher than 7, but I tried several times and kept scoring 6.5 in Speaking. My nearest result is: S:6.5, W:7, R:9, and L:8.5. I do not want to waste any more money for the test, so I am considering to take PTE Academic. Based on my IELTS result, can any one please let me know my chance to hit 65 in all skills in PTEA?
> 
> ...



You can do it. Just have confidence in yourself and give the paper.
If we can then why can't you.
Just go for the kill man.


----------



## nguyeh (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you all.

I will try my best. I seem to me that Speaking is the one that I need to pay the most attention.

@ ManpreetK: I got only one free PTE-A Practice Book, PTE-A Test Builder, on Torrent. You can search for it by yourself, or if you cannot, let me know.

@Sandeepr: Could you please post here links to mock tests because I have not been able to post my email address on this forum yet. Thank you.

Best,


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

nguyeh said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I will try my best. I seem to me that Speaking is the one that I need to pay the most attention.
> 
> ...


Just mention ur gmail I'd, don't write full email I'd.


----------



## nguyeh (Feb 3, 2014)

*Scored Test 1*

I just finished my Scored Test 1, but the score is very alarming. 
L: 80
R: 60
S: 61
W: 79

And my oral fluency and and pronunciation are only 47 and 48, respectively.

Could you please shed light on how to improve R and S.

Thank you so much

Best,


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*mock test*



sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,

Please PM me the mock test link.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

I am in the same boat like you. Try IELTS many times but fail to get 7 in speaking. Now I'm practising PTE for the test in April


----------



## nguyeh (Feb 3, 2014)

haisergeant said:


> I am in the same boat like you. Try IELTS many times but fail to get 7 in speaking. Now I'm practising PTE for the test in April


I have some materials, not many, but if you want, I can send you. Just let me know your email address


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

nguyeh,

can you please the links with me too


----------



## sanjaym (May 9, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,
I'm going for test this month end. Please send me the link.
Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sanjaym said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> I'm going for test this month end. Please send me the link.
> Thanks,
> Sanjay


Send me your email I'd via PM.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

ishugarg at hotmail dot com..


Please provide MOck test links




sandeepr said:


> Send me your email I'd via PM.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

ishugarg at hotmail dot com..


Please provide MOck test links




sandeepr said:


> Just mention ur gmail I'd, don't write full email I'd.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

ishugarg at hotmail dot com..


Please provide MOck test links




sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.
> 
> ...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Sandeepr,

I am also in the same situation as your.

I had to attempt IELTS 4 times to score 7 in all. I always scored 6.5 in writing.

I will be giving PTE in 12 days.

Please give me tips and also let me know the materials you used.

I am particularly having issues with reading


----------



## alejandromcsd (Feb 16, 2015)

nguyeh said:


> I just finished my Scored Test 1, but the score is very alarming.
> L: 80
> R: 60
> S: 61
> ...


Hi,

I had exactly the same experience this weekend, I did my first Scored Test and I got 50ish on Speaking / Reading. In my last IELTS I got 7.5/8 respectively.

Did you found any tips to improve on these sections?

Cheers


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

I have taken practice test A.Quite disappointed with the scores. I got the below score.

L- 57
R- 54
S- 66
W- 67

I feel that if I have little bit of practice in listening then I can score in that.

But struggling with reading.Unable to complete in time.

Any tips to score in reading.


----------



## rahulmarwah (Feb 15, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.
> 
> ...


Hi
Can you please help me with PTE-A study material and send it across on my mail id. Rahulmarwah at gmail

Thanking you in anticipation

Regards
rahul


----------



## rahulmarwah (Feb 15, 2015)

nguyeh said:


> I have some materials, not many, but if you want, I can send you. Just let me know your email address


Hi
Can you please help me with PTE-A study material and send it across on my mail id. Rahulmarwah at gmail

Thanking you in anticipation

Regards
rahul


----------



## rahulmarwah (Feb 15, 2015)

nguyeh said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I will try my best. I seem to me that Speaking is the one that I need to pay the most attention.
> 
> ...


Hi
Can you please help me with PTE-A study material and send it across on my mail id. Rahulmarwah at gmail

Thanking you in anticipation

Regards
rahul


----------



## adnanmir (Nov 3, 2010)

rahulmarwah said:


> Hi
> Can you please help me with PTE-A study material and send it across on my mail id. Rahulmarwah at gmail
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation
> ...



Hi Guys, Would appreciate if some one can share with the practice Test PTE-A study material <*snip*>

*No personal information please - Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## rmathew_12 (Aug 11, 2015)

COuld you please send the link to [B]<SNIP>[/B]

*No personal information please - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## rijoshk (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Guys
I have my PTE exam in couple of weeks, can someone share all prep materials to my email id at 'rijoshk at gmail'
Really appreciate, thanks
Regards


----------



## ironwill (Jun 18, 2015)

nguyeh said:


> I have some materials, not many, but if you want, I can send you. Just let me know your email address


Hi,

Would you please support me the PTE-A study material and send to my email *<SNIP>*

Best Regards
Tuan Anh

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.
> 
> ...



Hi, please send me the link for mock tests..have PTE on 25th Sept

Thanks


----------



## ap123 (Sep 7, 2015)

kenda said:


> I think you will get it after short time of practicing.
> 
> My IELTS score S: 7.5 L: 8 R: 7 W:6.5
> PTA score S: 65 L: 72 R: 70 R: 82
> ...


hi Kenda,
Your score is very good. Could you please let me know how did you practice for your pte exam? Did you take the test at VN or AU? thanks


----------



## ashishjindal76 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi

Can you please PM the Mock tests

Thanks and regards
Ashish


----------



## Saurabh.A (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Sandeep, 

Am giving PTE next month. If you may share the links to mock tests, it would be really helpful. 

mail me on saub dot acharya at g mail

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

PTE Stuff (From 111 till 999)
For people who want to have mock test , i'll suggest to get subscription from official PTE website.
I've seen people freaking out in real exam and doing worse.


----------



## bbk89 (Oct 2, 2015)

need to study little bit complicated then ielts but high scoring


----------



## mhp3121 (Oct 29, 2015)

*pte material*



sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.
> 
> ...


 
will you please send me the link of Practice test of pte


----------



## manishminky (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking forward to take PTE Exam. Could you please share with me the link to download mock test papers?

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm taking PTE very soon. I wonder if anyone would kindly point me to the studying material.
I think I'd need it.

Thanks


----------



## ripponpartap123 (May 21, 2016)

sandeepr said:


> Just mention ur gmail I'd, don't write full email I'd.


can u post any mock tests on yahoo or gmail for sandeep and other friends
plz email me on below ID
*<SNIP> - don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

i'm helping my brother to attain this score.
all ielts doing now is making $$$$
if one person had done 10th that doesn he do 10th again after 2 years cause it gets expired. thats stupid.
wish we had somone from our community to ask them questions as well


----------



## Naz78 (Dec 24, 2015)

IELTS or ANY certification agency will not care about your whinings and rantings.

I recommend you either drop the idea of migration altogether and live a stress-free life without English tests or grit your teeth and press on.

Youtube and this forum is your best friend.
When you sign up Pearson Vue, they have complimentary tests to show you the method of test.

Use the examples and create your own mock test.

Can be done, has been done.

Good luck.


----------



## Kinni23 (May 9, 2016)

Dear Sandeep 
Could you please send me the mock test link at [email protected] ?
Thank you


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

I got the same scores in the IELTS and i took the PTE without any practicing but I couldn't get the 65
So i practiced well for obly a week and took a short course explaining the exam to me and i scored the PTE
L 75
S 78
W 80
R 80

Its easy my friend just practice and you will get it


----------



## Kinni23 (May 9, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> I got the same scores in the IELTS and i took the PTE without any practicing but I couldn't get the 65
> So i practiced well for obly a week and took a short course explaining the exam to me and i scored the PTE
> L 75
> S 78
> ...


Hey congratulations my dear,
Would you mind sharing your exam preparation experience ? Where did you practice online, which books u used and where you performed practice tests ?
Thanks


----------



## rpanbu (Jun 7, 2016)

My IELTS score is Listening: 7.0, Reading: 5.0, Writing: 6.5, Speaking: 7.0. I am planning to take PTE Academic in one moth time. I need to get at least 65 in each module to start my Australia migration process. I am already 38 years old, so I want to achieve this score as soon as possible. If anyone can help me with your tips or materials, It would be a great help. Thanks Again.
Anbu


----------



## Gauresh (Jul 13, 2016)

This thread is very useful. I am aiming to score 79+ in PTE-A but i am falling short of practice material.
@Sandeep, could you please mail me the links for any free Mock tests or materials?

Thanks.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

I am also looking for mock test to check my preparation. please help me. plese send me mock test to <*SNIP*> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*


----------



## PanchoThePug (Jan 1, 2017)

Can anyone please me any practice materials? I really need some as i will take my pte exam this coming feb. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PanchoThePug (Jan 1, 2017)

here is my mail.. <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
thanks a lot!


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Kinni23 said:


> Hey congratulations my dear,
> Would you mind sharing your exam preparation experience ? Where did you practice online, which books u used and where you performed practice tests ?
> Thanks


Im sorry i couldnt read your reply except now,
Anyway i dont have any online materials except the samples on the main site

I used hardcopies and cds i got from the institution where i had the course

I advise anyone who couldnt score to take the course, as this test is so new there is no much practicing materials online like the ielts


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same exp, I had to score 7 in all and got it the 3rd time in IELTS and had to get 8 this year due to shortage of points, so I took PTE on 23rd Feb and got the result on 24th and achieved 8 in all.
> 
> ...


Yes, would you please share with me PTE A materials?


----------



## rurouni777 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi to all PTE experts.
We, (my GF and I) need your guidance and advices. My GF needs 79 pts. (like many others). She took 15 times the IELTS test. In the 13th time she finally got the big “W” L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 (the first 12 times W6.5). She took General IELTS 2 more times. Her average is always L8.0, S8.0, R8.0 W6.5/7.0 but never over 7.0 in writing.
NOW, she took PTE test 2 times before and 1 mock test, these are her scores"

NOVEMBER 2015 
Listening 63 
Reading 68 
Speaking 34 
Writing 79 
Grammar 78 
Oral Fluency 23 
Pronunciation 21 
Spelling 90 
Vocabulary 38 
Writen Discourse 90 

FEBRUARY 2016 
Listening 59 
Reading 63 
Speaking 29 
Writing 74 
Grammar 79 
Oral Fluency 10 
Pronunciation 10 
Spelling 46 
Vocabulary 56 
Writen Discourse 55 

JUNE 2017 (MOCK TEST)
Listening 67
Reading 61
Speaking 46
Writing 69
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 32
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 79
Writen Discourse 47

Please, could somebody explain us why she is failing so much the PTE? What is she doing wrong? What she can do to improve it? She has already watch all e2learning and navjot brar videos. We do not understand how she can get L8.5, S8.0, R8.0, W7.0 and she gets so low score with PTE. Please, advise us what we have to do. Many Thanks.


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

Abubakr said:


> I got the same scores in the IELTS and i took the PTE without any practicing but I couldn't get the 65
> So i practiced well for obly a week and took a short course explaining the exam to me and i scored the PTE
> L 75
> S 78
> ...


Congrats buddy!!


----------

